# Australia | UberX Ride-sharing Can Void Insurance



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

http://m.theage.com.au/money/planni...cial&utm_source=Facebook#link_time=1439625263


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

We need to do an Analysis of the Insurance language contained in Uber's Australian UberX Partnership Agreement, just like djino did for Canada:
*What's an UberX Canada Driver to do? How to get Uber Canada to admit their insurance doesn't exist*










Can any Australian UberX Driver please upload the Agreement to Dropbox or Google Drive, and inbox me the link. I'll post the link here along with the Analysis.
Thank you!


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

> Drivers must claim on their own insurance first.
> She says successful claims have been made by Australian drivers on Uber's insurance.


So drivers have already had existing policies void or cancelled! Try getting insured once having a denied claim or cancelled policy



> But details of the cover are scant; though Curran says Uber is "happy to share evidence of our policy with driver-partners who would like to see it".


Definitely not the case, a webpage with a bit of text and some promises that contravene the driver partners transportation service agreement doesn't count.



> NRMA is one of the very few insurers who will cover ride-sharing where it operates - in NSW, ACT and Queensland. Mariana Cidade, a spokeswoman for NRMA, says the company will not cover drivers who are conducting ride-sharing "full-time". But "occasional" users who tell NRMA will have the same coverage as they would normally have, though they would have to pay a higher premium.


No clear written terms on what defines "Full-Time" Uber work? Many NRMA customer that Uber would not be aware they have to inform them of their UberX duties and be subject to a higher excess. This excess was not disclosed when I made my enquiries.

Read more: http://www.theage.com.au/money/planning/check-insurance-fine-print-before-ridesharing-20150813-giy3be.html?


----------



## WAKE UP AUSTRALIA (Sep 4, 2015)

I have just viewed the Australian version of the Transportation Provider Service Agreement.

Paragraph 4.
"You are an independent transportation provider who offers rideshare or P2P transportation services, which business you are authorized to conduct in the state(s) in which you operate."

I don't believe uberX drivers are authorised to operate in any of Australia's states or territories, at least not at this time. Seeing as how this is the case, I wonder what that means for the drivers, in the event of a reportable incident?

I suspect that uberX drivers will be left to fend for themselves. The agreement appears to contain an 'out' for Uber.

Wake Up Australia.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

The agreement gives Uber an out, if for any reason you encounter a problem as a driver whether it be compliance or passenger injury Uber will simply deactivate you for breaches of the agreement and distance themselves from you leaving you on your own with the problem and financial loss. Any media enquiries to Uber about the situation will be answered with he/she was deactivated and no longer a driver, meaning Uber have no obligation to you at all.


----------

